# WTH



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

What is this? A marked SWF trophy bird:mad2:-8/--8/-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

They have been doing that for several years. That is quite a trophy and lanyard worthy. Dang! I don't think I have ever seen tail feathers that long before. Looks like the one I shot this morning.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

And there you go FM, now you got me thinking. If I were to get an upland lanyard started for all my upland bands, what calls should I be looking to place on it besides a hawk whistle???-O,-


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You could add a quail, crow and maybe a squirrel call. Not sure if they band squirrels yet though, but when they do I know you will be the first to find one.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Do you remember years ago when pheasants had loooong tail feathers? We would crimp them in the old mans empty 30-30 shells and they would be quite the throwing missile:mrgreen:


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Haha, love that is doesn't have tail feathers. A true SFW trophy bird for sure. The real question is did the bird get up and fly before you shot it or did your dog just grab it off of the ground?

I love the released birds for the kids, what I can't understand is all of the old men all hyped up about shooting a pheasant without a tail that doesn't fly. I saw some crazy stuff on saturday.

Two guys had 3 pheasants in hand, I didn't hear them shoot and found out that they hadn't seen a bird get up the entire morning, their dog picked them up and they dispatched them.

Also saw a 60 year old guy, block the road, get out and shoot a pheasant from the road and then take his sweet time to retrieve the pheasant, dispatch it, and then unlock his shell on his truck and put the bird in the bed of the truck before moving out of the road. He was pumped about the bird and acting like he shot a 30" buck, I was really embarrassed for him.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> Do you remember years ago when pheasants had loooong tail feathers? We would crimp them in the old mans empty 30-30 shells and they would be quite the throwing missile:mrgreen:


And when I got caught one time I got my rear tanned for ruining a re-loadable shell case. 
Not really but I did get a lecture on it. But it sure was fun throwing them into the air to watch them spiral back down.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes you have to look where they are releasing birds and go somewhere else


----------

